# Dropper Seat Post For Real Men!



## Levi_501 (Apr 24, 2012)

Gents, have any of you tried a dropper post?

Any success or is a complete no go for anyone over 100/110kg? (220/240lbs)

Apart from the post goign up and down, I really like the saddle rigid; none of this twist or going up and down a few mm lark while you peddle.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

Levi_501 said:


> Gents, have any of you tried a dropper post?
> 
> Any success or is a complete no go for anyone over 100/110kg? (220/240lbs)
> 
> ...


I was bigger than you when I started using the Gravity Dropper Turbo about 3 years ago. I have been VERY happy with it. It takes less than 10 minutes to completely disassemble and rebuild if necessary, all I have had to do to mine is put a little bit of grease on it. I did months of research before my purchase and what sold me is that there is a guy on here that is 440lbs using one and he has not had a single issue with his.

However there are some reports of failures on the GD Turbo but if I remember correctly early on there was some issues with the inside tube but that has since been corrected.

Off the bike I can feel a very minimal amount of movement of the seat with my hand but when I am on the bike I can not feel any movement at all. I have talked to others that has said the same.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

Gravity Dropper Turbo. The only dropper for a clyde. I love mine. They're just bringing out a new one which is meant to be 900% stronger than the old one and has a better shaped cable entry.


----------



## Levi_501 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, it was actually the Gravity Dropper Turbo LP that I was looking at.

Some of the other designs seem to have to many frills and not enough 'I just want the saddle to go up and down and reamin firm'


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been riding a specialized command blacklight and have been very happy with it. No issues at all. over 600+miles in dirt without issues. 6'3 265ish


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been having good luck with my Rockshox reverb (2013 model) over the past 4 months. Its a bit sticky going down from the top position but other than that it has served me just fine.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

how long have these been out? its amazing how much has changed since i was riding.


----------



## uncleb10 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just installed the 2013 GD turbo LP multi position 2in/4in drop on my bike last night. Will be trying it out this weekend.

Run 6'3" 290lbs


----------



## Edcft (Nov 26, 2011)

subsrcribing. thinking of getting a reverb


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

I've had a 2012 RS Reverb @ 315lbs for a little over a year now with no issues at all.


----------



## fatguy1 (Feb 11, 2010)

reverb....great dropper post.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

I have a Gravity Dropper Turbo and a Reverb and I regret not getting another Turbo and going with the Reverb. The Turbo feels so much more solid and even turned up to its fastest speed the Reverb is still much slower than the Turbo. With the Turbo there is the "thunk" sound when it locks into place at the top which I like. With the slower and silent Reverb I have to look back to make sure it is all the way up. The Reverb is a good post and these are not significant performance issues against the Reverb I just prefer the performance of the Turbo, the ease of maintenance, and no bleeding. My 2 cents.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

The KS LEV can handle 100Kg+ loads apparently.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

245 lbs here

I have KS i950r 125mm and a KS LEV 150mm

both work great no problems although the LEV works better...


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a '12 Reverb at 330lbs and I had problems after only 6 months. LBS had to completely rebuild it and SRAM was not wanting to warranty it, even tho it was only 6 months old. My LBS mechanic had to push SRAM to cover it and they did finally cover the repair, but apparently they're getting a little bit stingy with their warranty coverage. It's been a couple of months since I got it back, but haven't used it since. And when I travel I take my spare Thomson with me just in case.


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a Spec Blacklite @ 230 lbs. Coming off a 6' drop I landed awkward and my thigh/ass smashed the saddle, heard a crack noice, and now I have a very slight wobble in the saddle. It was 3 days old lol. I haven't taken it apart or anything because I really don't mind it and it's still working fine. Just sharing my experience.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thomson | Elite Dropper Seatpost

I've never used a dropper post, but if I did I'd think pretty hard about this one.


----------



## rodgerdodger (Mar 30, 2010)

Joplin is no good at that size 240+, The reverb is awesome, and the KS i950 so far so good (only a few rides )


Levi_501 said:


> Gents, have any of you tried a dropper post?
> 
> Any success or is a complete no go for anyone over 100/110kg? (220/240lbs)
> 
> ...


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Thomson | Elite Dropper Seatpost
> 
> I've never used a dropper post, but if I did I'd think pretty hard about this one.


You want the increased control a dropper post gives you but you had to give up your Thomson post to have it. Not any longer, you can put your Thomson post back on the bike! Our cartridge based system is designed to have the longest service life in the industry. *If repair is needed it is fast, affordable and simple.* Every single component is the best available. Custom made Norglide bearing bushings, custom made Trelleborg O-Rings and seals, Thomson saddle clamps and fasteners, Motul Oil. This is the drop post good enough to be called a Thomson Elite."

They had me until they mentioned repair in the sales pitch LOL.

Seat posts weren't meant to actuate. I expect the fad to expire before they are perfected. I love mine but could I ride without it and still enjoy my ride just as much? Most definitely.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Specialized Blacklite for 9 months now. Was 240+ geared with I first got it. It has worked flawlessly the entire time. My one complaint is that it has a single-bolt clamp. If you are heavy and have your seat all the way back, the seat angle can get knocked out of place. There is a 3/4" setback on this post, so that is normally not going to be an issue.


----------



## Bigrocks (May 14, 2004)

Adjustable seatpost a fad? Really?

Of all the hyped up products,wheel sizes, frame materials out there the adjustable seat post is one the products that actually improves the riding experience for me.

If more XC type riders used them we would have alot less brake bumps and go arounds on techy downhills.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

jtorlando25 said:


> Seat posts weren't meant to actuate. I expect the fad to expire before they are perfected. I love mine but could I ride without it and still enjoy my ride just as much? Most definitely.


I started mountain biking back in the 80's and A LOT of peope said the same thing about suspension forks and rear suspension because at the inception as with many new products it is not perfected when it is first introduced to the public. But look at how amazing suspension is these days. That a$$ hole BOB that messed up the rides for many of us back then has pretty much dissppeared. The same will happen with dropper seat posts, as time moves on new and improved designs will be introduced and I do not see the dropper as being a fad, it is here to stay. After using droppers for sereral years I will not ride without one.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

The KS LEV has been working out well.


----------



## NytrostarSS (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm going to wait til these come back around!

BikeRadar.com • View topic - Re-Annodising aluminium?

But seriously, that Thomson looks nice!!


----------

